# Barking when left alone



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I seem to be on here with questions all the time!!
We have now had Tilly for two weeks and I have been able to leave her for short periods without any major problems a bit of crying. 
This morning I left her in the kitchen to go and have a shower and she would not stop barking! It worries me a bit because the week after next I am back at school and she will have to be on her own for a few hours every day, but what if she keeps barking??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

did you leave her with anything to do ?a chew, kong etc

just start leaving her for longer more often. get her used to it.


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

I always leave her with toys. When I go back to work I will leave a kong.
Today I am closing the door to the kitchen on a regular basis for very short times so that she knows that I will come back. Tomorrow I will leave her for a bit longer.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting this pops i too have the same problem with Buddy.
I have been leaving him but he seems to be getting worse he barks and barks,i was thinking about getting him a run and kennel outside (for on the odd occasion i need to be out for longer then an hour) Im now worried he is going to bark and bark outside also.

Did read somewhere about teaching them to bark on command then when you tell them not to they will shut up,but how does that work if your out??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

DONNA said:


> Thanks for posting this pops i too have the same problem with Buddy.
> I have been leaving him but he seems to be getting worse he barks and barks,i was thinking about getting him a run and kennel outside (for on the odd occasion i need to be out for longer then an hour) Im now worried he is going to bark and bark outside also.
> 
> Did read somewhere about teaching them to bark on command then when you tell them not to they will shut up,but how does that work if your out??


i was advized that, but i dont like the idea of encoreging the barking before stopping them.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Maybe I"m silly, but I really think that the poos know whether you are leaving the house, and won't be back a while, or just somewhere in the house where they might catch your attention to have you take them with you. I have a lot of whining and noise when I put Chip in his pen and go about the house than when he's in there and I head out the back door. Not to say he doesn't whine or bark while I'm gone, but I think they do sometimes settle a bit more then. Good luck!


----------



## pops (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Donna how old is buddy? I will try leaving her for short periods and gradually work it up see how it goes. Otherwise I will have a tired dog and annoyed neighbours!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll be going back to school too, only 2 days a week. I have dog walking arrangements for Maisie which work really well ... a dog walker one day and friend the other. The dog walker won't take Bess for the first couple of months .... so we will have to get by with Chris working from home a bit and neighbours helping out.

I plan to leave them a filled frozen kong. It helps to leave a radio or television on ... normal household noise instead of silence. It also helps never to make a big deal out of leaving and returning.

Good luck


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello. I agree with Tina - if we put Luna (13 wks) in the room where her crate is and shut the stairgate and leave her in there she's ok at first but if she hears us she whines and moans as she knows you're around and as cockapoos love being around people she wants to be with us. But when we shut her in there and walk out the door she makes no sound at all - she knows we've gone so obviously decides not to bother barking or anything. We've left Luna lots of times now for different periods of time - the max so far is 2hrs and she was fine - no accidents, nothing chewed. Would love to set up a camera to see what she gets up to!

Harri x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

you must leave them for longer periods of time and i reprimand and tell them of very loudly if a puppy cries for a long time , romeo x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

romeo said:


> you must leave them for longer periods of time and i reprimand and tell them of very loudly if a puppy cries for a long time , romeo x


Is that why Izzy never cried at night when we brought her home?


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

Harri - so funny, I've thought of setting up my webcam to watch the dogs so I can log in while I'm gone and see what's going on!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

tinal38 said:


> Harri - so funny, I've thought of setting up my webcam to watch the dogs so I can log in while I'm gone and see what's going on!


They probably sleep most of the time but it would be fun (I think) to watch! Someone on here actually has a camera set up (can't remember who)...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> They probably sleep most of the time but it would be fun (I think) to watch! Someone on here actually has a camera set up (can't remember who)...


I popped out to put some stuff in the bins the other night (i live in a second floor flat) and Betty didn't even move from her fave chilling out space under the sofa. I was outside for 3 minutes tops and when i came back in Betty was on my bed with one of her toys bouncing around all over the place play fighting with it!!! It was funny seeing her face when i came back in as i think she thought i'd actually gone out!! So yes i'd love to know what she's up to.

a friend and i contemplated skyping his laptop from mine and then me walking to his house so i could see what Betty was up to!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I wish I had some advice for you but Daisy gets upset if I leave the room let alone go out. I am working on a method of leaving for a few seconds, coming back, rewarding and trying to build up the time she is left. The problem is I am sure she sees it as a game as she does well when I am doing it but as soon as I leave the room at another time she is back to crying and trying to scratch through the lounge door. As she is young I would say she will get used to it, just build up the time that you leave her and maybe give her something as a distraction before you go like a nice bone or Kong.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

All i can say is it will get better with practice and time. I really struggled leaving Betty as i live in a flat and didn't want to upset my neighbours. some days i could hear her barking and howling from outside, but when i got home she was usually settled. Over time this got better and as i felt ok about leaving her it got easier. I sometimes think that if we feel stressed about leaving them, they pick up on it and react. Now Betty knows when i'm going out without her and goes and sits on her blanket and waits for her treat, a year ago i never thought it would get to that!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2011)

cara proberbly yes as they are in the home ,i wont have my sleep disturbed as im up early in the morning , cant remember izzys litter being naughty at all looking back at emails from people every one was quite happy , theres nothing worse than a screaming puppy in the night janice aka romeo xx


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I would post our experience, it's not really advice as we are new to all this but may help. Donna, may be interesting for you on the kennel front.
So we decided before Buzz arrived that we would use an outdoor covered kennel/run for when we are out or at work. His crate training went well and after 3 nights he was quiet and all good. 
We thought he was doing ok in the kennel as although he may have a cry as we left, when we came back and crept up on him he would be asleep, great we thought.....until last week when we were out on our walk we bumped into our neighbor and they told us he cries on and off the whole time....umm oh dear.
We realized our expectations had been way too high we had took for granted that just because he had been used to a kennel at the Breeders he was used to that with the other pups not alone.
We have now spent the weekend putting in the ground work, we walk him then feed him his breakfast in the kennel making sure he enters it himself not pushed in and door shut before he escapes but wait till he is happy to be in there then close door. Once breakfast devoured he started to cry so we would appear from round the side and firmly tell him NO so confirm that's not what we want from you when in there. It only took about 3 corrections and he went off in the bed and slept. We then let him out (only if he is calm and quiet) we don't want him to see it as being rescued from the kennel. This has gone really well, day 2 of this and he went in with no complaints at all and now goes in out of his own accord just for a nosey. We have found you need to make it positive for them.
Hope this may have been of interest


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Teresa great advice!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Pops, I watched Victoria on tv last week helping someone with this. She did the building up the time gradually, like Sarah is doing with Daisy. Eventually, she left the house for 1/2 an hour, leaving the dog with a filled kong, and increased the time she was out each time.


----------

